# could / was able / would be able



## ejdb78

Is it the same to say?:

-why could I not simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?
-why was I not able to simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?

and 

-Why could I not find my home address again?
-Why would I not be able to find my home address again?


thank in advance


----------



## Bocha

-why could I not simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?
¿Qué es lo que me impediría cerrar los ojos y, simplemente, volver a dormir?



-why was I not able to simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?
¿Qué era lo que me impedía cerrar simplemente los ojos y volver a dormir?


----------



## ejdb78

thank you but I mean if I may use "could" as "was able to" and "would be able to"

thank you


----------



## Bocha

Sí, podés usarlos intercambiablemente, el matiz es menor.


----------



## Bil

Hi

I feel that the usages of "could" and "was able" are interchangeable in these contexts.  However, the sentences sound a little stiff.  We usually avoid this _'stiffness'_ by reconstructing things a bit:

_Why couldn't I simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?

__Why wouldn't I be able to find my home address again?_


----------



## Quenepa

I disagree.  I don't believe that "could," "was able," and "would" are interchangeable. "Why could I not find my home address again? and "Why would I not be able to find my home address again?" do not have the same meaning.  If you replace "would" in the second sentence with "was"  and remove "be" then I would say it has the same meaning... Why was I not able to find my home address again? and "Why could I not find my home address again?" have the same meaning.  But the tense changes when you say Why would I not be able to find my home address again?  It implies that you haven't looked for it yet.  Would is the present tense of Will and is used in place of will sometimes, to make a statement, to make a wish, or to form a question that is less direct.   Let me give you an example.  1-I would it were true.2- Would he were here. 3- Would you be so kind?


----------



## ejdb78

then: 

*would you be able to help me?* and *could you help me?* has not the same meaning.

though *was you able to help me?* and *could you help me?*  has the same meaning

thank everyone


----------



## Quenepa

*would you be able to help me?* and *could you help me?* has not the same meaning.

 though *was you able to help me?* and *could you help me?*  has the same meaning

"Was you able to help me" is incorrect.  If it's the past tense, you would say "Were you able to help me?"   Let me see if I can make this a little clearer by saying it in Spanish.

Were you able to help me?  Pudiste ayudarme?
Would you be able to help me?  Tu podras ayudarme?
Could you help me?  Podrias ayudarme?

I think I got it right.  Hope it helps a little bit.  If not, I'll go into the correct grammatical terms.


----------



## Twenty-Seventh Letter

I think you have it backwards here, at least in this example.




ejdb78 said:


> then:
> 
> *would you be able to help me?* and *could you help me?* has not the same meaning.



No, these two questions _do_ have the same meaning.



ejdb78 said:


> though *was you able to help me?* and *could you help me?*  has the same meaning
> 
> thank everyone



No, these two have a different meaning. This is because you used the past-tense _was_. In the present tense, however, *Are you able to help me?* would have the same meaning as *Could you help me?*; but we would probably not phrase it that way.  We would likely use "would", as in your first example.


----------



## ejdb78

I'm still confused because I have read that "could" is past of "can" then:

if can=> am/are/is able
then could=>was/were able  (past of can)
or could => would be able (conditional)

Please can someone give a example how can I use "could" as past and conditional.

thank everyone for your patience


----------



## Don Fulano

Why could I not find my home address again? ha pasado y no podia encontrar su casa.

-Why would I not be able to find my home address 
again? No ha pasado y es una pregunta nada mas.


----------



## Don Fulano

why could I not simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?

why was I not able to simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?

Ambos son correctos y son los mismos


----------



## Don Fulano

_Why couldn't I simply close my eyes and go back to sleep?

__Why wouldn't I be able to find my home address again?_

_No son los mismos. El primer, aunque es una pregunta, ha pasado_

_El  segundo no ha pasado y es una pregunta, nada mas._

_Why wasn't I able to simply close my eyes and return to sleep? es lo mismo como el primer porque ha pasado_


----------



## Don Fulano

if can=> am/are/is able I can go
then could=>was/were able (past of can) I could not go
or could => would be able (conditional) I could go

Tiene que usar el negativo para ser pasado. Es condicional sin negativo .


----------



## hfpardue

ejdb78 said:


> I'm still confused because I have read that "could" is past of "can" then:
> 
> if can=> am/are/is able
> then could=>was/were able  (past of can)
> or could => would be able (conditional)
> 
> Please can someone give a example how can I use "could" as past and conditional.
> 
> thank everyone for your patience



All right, I'll try to help you out.
"Could" in the past tense: I could run six miles. Pude correr seis millas.

"Could" in the conditional tense: I could run six miles. Podria correr seis millas.

It all depends on the context.  "I was able to" is more common than "I could", but either way is ok.  I'm a big fan of saying "I could have".  That's a little bit different, but it comes in handy very often. I hope I've helped you out a little bit.


----------



## ejdb78

thank you don fulano but is it correct if I say "could I help you tomorrow" (condicional) and "I could help you but you didn't leave me" (past)? 

Thank everyone


----------



## hfpardue

ejdb78 said:


> I'm still confused because I have read that "could" is past of "can" then:
> 
> if can=> am/are/is able
> then could=>was/were able  (past of can)
> or could => would be able (conditional)
> 
> Please can someone give a example how can I use "could" as past and conditional.
> 
> thank everyone for your patience



A lot of the time *could* is more common than *would be able*. I could study tonight. Podria estudiar esta noche. 

I would be able to study tonight = This is correct grammatically, but it sounds kind of strange if this is the entire sentence. You would need to say "I would be able to study tonight if....".  That second part of the sentence that begins with "if" makes the sentence sound a little better to me.


----------



## Don Fulano

"could I help you tomorrow" (condicional) es correcto. ningun negativo, no ha pasado y es una pregunta. 

"I could help you but ......"  Todavia es condicional. No es pasado. Hay que tener un negativo para ser pasado. Traducion: " Tal vez puedo ayudarle pero.....y insinua que puedo ayudar pero no voy a hacerlo. Si se usa can en vez de could insinua va a dar ayuda casi sin duda"


----------



## ejdb78

Then is it correct to say:

I could do it yesterday (past)
I couldn't do it yesterday (past)

Thank you


----------



## Don Fulano

Aqui es algo distinto:

I could not help you tomorrow.

Que tiempo?? Aunque hay negativo no es tiempo pasado. Tengo que pensar sobre esto. Alguien sabe??


----------



## Don Fulano

I could do it yesterday (past) ilogico, imposible. No va a hacer algo ayer. I could have done it yesterday. correcto pero tiemp distinto

I couldn't do it yesterday (past) correcto


----------



## mazbook

Hola ejdb78:





ejdb78 said:


> Then is it correct to say:
> 
> I could do it yesterday (past)  I could *have done *it yesterday (_if I had wanted to_.) (past-conditional, with or without the *if *clause)
> I couldn't do it yesterday (past)
> 
> Thank you


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Bocha

conditional

Mañana no podría ayudarte.


----------



## Lagartija

Don Fulano said:


> Aqui es algo distinto:
> 
> I could not help you tomorrow.
> 
> Que tiempo?? Aunque hay negativo no es tiempo pasado. Tengo que pensar sobre esto. Alguien sabe??



I could not help you tomorrow unless I reschedule my doctor's appointment.

Sounds conditional to me.  But you could use "can" and it sounds better to me.

I can't help you tomorrow unless I reschedule my doctor's appointment.


----------



## mazbook

Hola Don Fulano:





Don Fulano said:


> Aqui es algo distinto:
> 
> I could not help you tomorrow.  I *cannot* help you tomorrow.  Tiempo presente o presente-condicional si es anterior de una frase con condiciones ("if...", "unless...").
> 
> Que tiempo?? Aunque hay negativo no es tiempo pasado. Tengo que pensar sobre esto. Alguien sabe??


"could" sin negativo es tiempo presente-condicional. "could" en negativo es tiempo pasado. "could have +verbo participio" es tiempo pasado-condicional.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Don Fulano

Muy dificil...

I could not help you (A correct sentence) tiempo presento:  buena voluntad pero no puede ayudarle

I can not help you   tiempo presento: No puede ayudarle, sin excepción


----------



## Don Fulano

I could not help you yesterday. cuando incluido "ayer" es pasado!!

Gracias a Dios no tengo que aprender este idioma. Es loco e ilogico.....


----------



## hfpardue

Don Fulano said:


> Aqui es algo distinto:
> 
> I could not help you tomorrow.
> 
> Que tiempo?? Aunque hay negativo no es tiempo pasado. Tengo que pensar sobre esto. Alguien sabe??



This sentence sounds really strange to me.  I would just say "I can't help you tomorrow" or "I won't be able to" or "I would not be able to because my mom is sick or something".  When you put that "not" in there it sounds like you are talking about the past.


----------



## mazbook

Hola Don Fulano:





Don Fulano said:


> Muy difícil...
> 
> I could not help you (A correct sentence-pero suena muy extraño a anglohablantes) tiempo presente  :  buena voluntad pero no puede ayudarle Aparece tiempo presente pero casi todos anglohablantes oyen tiempo pasado.
> 
> I can not help you   tiempo presente: No puede ayudarle, sin excepción


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Don Fulano

It is not strange at all. You would probably contract the could not and say "I couldn't help you tomorrow if I wanted to." or  "I couldn't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday"  It implies *regret* versus a flat and simple fact "I can't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday."


----------



## hfpardue

ejdb78 said:


> Then is it correct to say:
> 
> I could do it yesterday (past)
> I couldn't do it yesterday (past)
> 
> Thank you



Both sentences are ok, but go easy on the "could" in the past tense.


----------



## hfpardue

Don Fulano said:


> It is not strange at all. You would probably contract the could not and say "I couldn't help you tomorrow if I wanted to." or  "I couldn't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday"  It implies *regret* versus a flat and simple fact "I can't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday."



Don Fulano, your sentences don't sound strange because you are saying "if" or "but".  I was saying that it sounds strange to say "tomorrow" when you are talking about the past, especially if you don't complete the sentence by saying why you can't do whatever tomorrow.


----------



## mazbook

Hola Don Fulano:





Don Fulano said:


> It is not strange at all. You would probably contract the could not and say "I couldn't help you tomorrow if I wanted to." or  "I couldn't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday"  It implies *regret* versus a flat and simple fact "I can't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday."


Obviously you "hear" English VERY differently than I do.  I consider both statements to be very poor English.  I would NEVER expect to hear "couldn't" used in a present-_future action_ sentence the way you have written.  I would only expect to possibly hear it from a non-native speaker of English.  *It grates on the ear!  *¡Lo siento!

On the other hand, "I couldn't help you today, but I can tomorrow." is a perfectly good sentence.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Don Fulano

I was never speaking in the past tense. I included the rest sto illustrate so that you would be able to understand better. You do not have to include tomorrow or Thursday. It is understood and implied.

If someone asked me > "Can you help me tomorrow"

I could answer; "Sorry, (regret) I couldn't." vs "No , I can't"


----------



## mazbook

Don Fulano said:


> I was never speaking in the past tense. I included the rest sto illustrate so that you would be able to understand better. You do not have to include tomorrow or Thursday. It is understood and implied.
> 
> If someone asked me > "Can you help me tomorrow"
> 
> I could answer; "Sorry, (regret) I couldn't." vs "No , I can't"


Maybe YOU would, but most native anglohablantes would say, "Sorry, I can't." or "Sorry, I won't be able to."  "Sorry, I couldn't." just sounds WRONG.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Don Fulano

Obviously you "hear" English VERY differently than I do. I consider both statements to be very poor English. I would NEVER expect to hear "couldn't" used in a present-_future action_ sentence the way you have written. I would only expect to possibly hear it from a non-native speaker of English. *It grates on the ear! *¡Lo siento!

Gee whiz, that's rude. Inside I cry. I have a Masters in English from Univ of Miami. The above is disrespectful. This, I thought, was a forum for intrepid people to learn. If I were wrong about something, I would have loved to have learned why. But to have stones thrown is not what I expected. I have made many posts in 2 days as a new member, trying to help and learn. No need to reply because I am gone.

I hope I don't write English as poorly as I hear it. Te pido desculpas. Me voy.....


----------



## Redline2200

Don Fulano said:


> It is not strange at all. You would probably contract the could not and say "I couldn't help you tomorrow if I wanted to." or "I couldn't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday" It implies *regret* versus a flat and simple fact "I can't help you tomorrow, but I can on Thursday."


 
Ahh...Why not throw in my two cents eh?
I very much see the point that Don Fulano is making here (I suppose if he has left the forum for good though, there is no point in really saying that), however, if I had to choose sides I would side with mazbook. 
Although I agree grammatically with what Fulano says, I can't get over the fact that it just sounds bad to me.
Particularly this:


> If someone asked me > "Can you help me tomorrow"
> 
> I could answer; "Sorry, (regret) I couldn't." vs "No , I can't"


I would never say that, nor would anyone I know in this part of the English-speaking world, regardless of whether someone with a Master's Degree in English says it or not.

But still, Don Fulano, if you are reading this, there is no need to leave the forum! Your opinion is very much appreciated here, even when there is a disagreement!


----------



## Loob

Hi guys

I think this issue is simpler than the discussion might imply

First, "can" exists in only two forms, "can" (present tense) and "could" (past tense and conditional); all other tenses of "poder" have to be translated by some other verb  (often "to be able").

Secondly, "could" (past tense) meaning "podia/pude" etc is relatively unusual in the affirmative.  {It's not unusual when it has the meaning supe/sabia, but that's a different story}.  You can say "I'm glad I could help" with the meaning "podia/pude";  but if you simply say "I could help" anglophones would normally understand this as conditional "podria".  "I couldn't help", however, is neutral as to whether it means "no podia/no pude" or "no podria".  (Sorry, everyone, for the lack of accents!).

So... some examples.....

Affirmative

I can come today (present).

I could come today (conditional) if you gave me the money for the bus fare.

I was able to come yesterday (past) because my Dad gave me the money for the bus fare.

Negative

I can't come today (present).

I couldn't come today (conditional) even if you gave me the money for the bus fare.

I couldn't come yesterday (past) because my Dad didn't give me the money for the bus fare.

Hope this helps!

Loob


----------



## hfpardue

Loob explained it well.  Also, never forget about "could have".  I know it's a little different than "could" in the past, but it's really common.


----------



## Loob

hfpardue said:


> Loob explained it well. Also, never forget about "could have". I know it's a little different than "could" in the past, but it's really common.


 

You're right, it's quite common. "Could have" = literally podia/podria habido, = habia/habria podido.

Loob


----------



## mazbook

Hola Redline:





Redline2200 said:


> I very much see the point that Don Fulano is making here (I suppose if he has left the forum for good though, there is no point in really saying that), however, if I had to choose sides I would side with mazbook.
> 
> But still, Don Fulano, if you are reading this, there is no need to leave the forum! Your opinion is very much appreciated here, even when there is a disagreement!


You are absolutely correct.  Gosh, if I left the forum every time there was a disagreement about English grammar or when my lousy Spanish was corrected, I'd have been gone a long time ago.  I think that it's hard for people to understand that no matter what your credentials are in English OR Spanish, there is going to be someone with better ones, who may or may not agree with you.  That's what forums are all about!  We're all here to learn and help others.  That's what counts!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## ejdb78

thank everyone I can see a lot of post:

Then:

 I *could (conditional)* help you tomorrow = I *would be able (conditional)* to help you tomorrow = yo* podria* ayudarte mañana

 I *could (past) *walk 6 kilometer yesterday = I *was able to(past)* walk 6 kilometer yesterday  

 I *was able to(past)* walk 6 kilometer yesterday= Yo *pude* caminar 6 kilometros ayer 

 I *could not(past) *walk 6 kilometer yesterday=>I was not able to walk 6 kilometer yesterday=>yo no pude caminar 6 kilometros ayer

 I *could not* help you if you don't give the money = I would not be able to help if you don't give me the money

I don't know If I understand well

please correct me

thank


----------



## mazbook

Hola ejdb78:





ejdb78 said:


> thank everyone I can see a lot of post:
> 
> Then:
> I *could (conditional)* help you tomorrow = I *would be able (conditional)* to help you tomorrow = yo* podria* ayudarte mañana
> 
> I *could (past) *walk 6 kilometers yesterday = I *was able to(past)* walk 6 kilometers yesterday
> 
> I *was able to(past)* walk 6 kilometers yesterday= Yo *pude* caminar 6 kilometros ayer
> 
> I *could not(past) *walk 6 kilometers yesterday=>I was not able to walk 6 kilometers yesterday=>yo no pude caminar 6 kilometros ayer
> 
> I *could not* help you if you don't give the money = I would not be able to help if you don't give me the money = (correcto) I *cannot* help you *unless *you give me the money. = I *cannot* help you if you don't give me the money. = I *will not (won't) *be able to help you if you don't give me the money.
> 
> I don't know If I understand well
> 
> please correct me
> 
> thank


Your first sentence is not good English.  It needs a qualifying clause such as, "I *could (conditional)* help you tomorrow _if you bring your money_."

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## ejdb78

then can I use "could not "as *(no podria)conditional* for example in this senteces:

yo *no podria* hacerlo aunque quisiera=I *could not* do it even though I want

Thank you


----------



## Loob

ejdb78 said:


> then can I use "could not "as *(no podria)conditional* for example in this senteces:
> 
> yo *no podria* hacerlo aunque quisiera=I *could not* do it even though I want
> 
> Thank you


 
"I could not [couldn't] do it even *though* I wanted to"

would mean I think (sorry for my rotten Spanish) 

"No pude hacerlo aunque lo queria [hacer]"

While...

"I could not [couldn't] do it even *if* I wanted to"

would mean

"No podria hacerlo aunque lo quisiera [hacer]"


Hope this makes sense!

Loob


----------



## ejdb78

You means that when we use "if" in the senteces "could" is conditional for example:

.-We *could not(conditional)* survive ifwe* could not**(conditional)* dream.

Thank everyone


----------



## meeshy

Don Fulano said:


> if can=> am/are/is able I can go
> then could=>was/were able (past of can) I could not go
> or could => would be able (conditional) I could go
> 
> Tiene que usar el negativo para ser pasado. Es condicional sin negativo .



"Tiene que usar el negativo para ser pasado...."

This is not correct.  The word 'could' can be used as past tense without a negative.

For example,  "In my youth I could run five miles each day but now my knees hurt when I run."    It's equal to saying "In my youth I was able to run five miles each day but now my knees hurt when I run."

The word 'could' can be used in past, present, and future.  It's very difficult and it depends completely upon the context.

Some examples of present and future tense:

"Could you help me bring the food to the table?"  (used in the present tense; when Mom is asking her son to carry the plates of food to the table at that moment)

"Could global warming affect polar bears in Antarctica?"  (used in the future tense; we will have to wait to see if this happens)

The use of 'could' changes according to the country and/or region of the country in which English is spoken.  In the southern U.S., 'could' is used very commonly, and sometimes misused, whereas it may be used less frequently in other parts of the country.

It's just another confusing aspect of the English language!

Saludos,


----------

